# Catholic Lecturn



## sawdust00 (Oct 5, 2018)

this is a Catholic Lecturn I designed and built for a church my Greatgrandfather built in 1906.


















I designed to fit into the old Renisance architecture .


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice and highly appropriate!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely WOW! Great work!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Your grandfather would be proud. It's great that you are continuing the age old tradition of multiple generations working on a great project and welcome to LJ's.


----------



## AlanVT (Oct 8, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Great work.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

HOLY CHIT!

That's really nice work, did you do it all old school or is it CNC work?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice story, nice work!


----------



## sawdust00 (Oct 5, 2018)

> HOLY CHIT!
> 
> That s really nice work, did you do it all old school or is it CNC work?
> 
> - ChefHDAN


----------



## sawdust00 (Oct 5, 2018)

no it was totally design as I go without any cnc. . this is one of six pieces I made. I am still building for them . New front doors ,candle sticks and new sacristy.is coming waiting for donations .







I was able to get the original clock faces in the church that are sitting in the bell tower. the new ones are glass.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Agree with the rest, beautiful skillful work.

Side Note: I never knew Lecterns came in different denominations.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> no it was totally design as I go without any cnc. .
> - sawdust00


That makes it all the MORE Awesome, I'm looking at the arcs and fleur d lis & am blown away by how you did them!!!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> Agree with the rest, beautiful skillful work.
> 
> Side Note: I never knew Lecterns came in different denominations.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I'd wager a bet that a non-Catholic lectern wouldn't be as nice or ornate… just my guess.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Fantastic work, Mr. Sawdust00!! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Horsezak (Feb 16, 2017)

I am a retired Methodist Pastor. I wish I had one half as nice when I was preaching. Beautiful work.


----------

